# Nominate a work for my next poll!



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For my next poll, I'm inviting suggestions from the voters.

Is there a particular work whose popularity you're curious about?

*One suggestion please per person.*

Doesn't matter what you pick, as long as it hasn't been on a previous poll (and, obviously, it should be reasonably labeled 'classical'.).

My only criterion is that you have to be a regular voter in my polls (and if you're not already, get cracking!).

:tiphat:

Small print: If _everyone_ suggests a little-known work I'll probably add something more popular to encourage voting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Going on my very first whim:

Jon Øivind Ness - _Fierce Kentucky Mothers Of Doom_ for two solo trombones and two small orchestras

Edit: At first I interpreted this as just random "gimme a work to appear in my next fun poll!", but I don't think there's any doubt about this work's _popularity_ (or lack thereof). I'll perhaps think better of it in the morning


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Schoenberg's Piano Suite Op. 25


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

nathanb said:


> Going on my very first whim:
> 
> Jon Øivind Ness - _Fierce Kentucky Mothers Of Doom_ for two solo trombones and two small orchestras


I once thought about getting the album that piece was on, but somehow never got round to it. I really like his _Zvezdochka in Orbit_, which will probably be included in the themed poll Classical Works Depicting Dogs In Spaceships.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Anything by a fine, if not great, composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

EJ Moeran's cello concerto. My personal favourite for that instrument, and I would like to see if other people like it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Orawa, for string orchestra by Kilar


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Electric Preludes by Brett Dean!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nørgård Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi". I wonder, how known that work is.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anna Clyne's Blue Moth.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all these!
I'm about to make the next poll now (the rest will be random choices from my big list) - but if anyone else wants to suggest something, I'll include it in a future poll.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Monteverdi's Madrigals of Love and War


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Chavez Symphony No. 2, 1935–36


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's 4 to choose from. 

Glass - Harpsichord concerto

Rautavaara - Harp concerto

Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Strings

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Schoenberg String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Here's 4 to choose from.


Reading comprehension fail!
But hey, I might use them all...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't participated in your previous polls. This suggestion has aspects of a dare:

Concert voor Klarinet en Strijkers, by Therese Ulvo

My recording is of a performance by Christian Stene, with James MacMillan and the Bergen Philharmonic, in the Grieghallen, Bergen, broadcast on 5 FEB 2015. It was captured and uploaded to _concertarchive_. It may be on YouTube for all I know.

The work is worthy of performance and hearing, not only for its esthetic value but also for its extensive use of multiphonics in the solo part.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Debussy - Three Nocturnes. 

I trust that is one piece. I don't recall seeing it on the polls, but then I don't recall what I did ten minutes ago.

Looking at the results on your blog entry after poll #26, I see there will need to be about 3000 polls before the results may have much meaning, although a bit of a trend does seem to be forming. Better settle in for the long haul.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Reading comprehension fail!
> But hey, I might use them all...


Yikes. I must admit I merely glanced over your OP and didn't read the bolded line! My bad.

I'll choose:

Rautavaara - Harp concerto


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Monteverdi's Madrigals of Love and War


I just realised that's already appeared, in poll #27.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Six Songs of a Fairy-tale Princess, Op 31, for voice and piano - Karol Szymanowski


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> I just realised that's already appeared, in poll #27.


And I had voted for it! Sorry about that.

How about Bach's Prelude and Fugue in E-flat major, BWV 552?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Henze: Tristan (1973) - Preludes for piano, tape and orchestra


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Henze: Tristan (1973) - Preludes for piano, tape and orchestra


I have checked and can confirm that this work exists.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Le marteau sans maître, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm interested in knowing if people like Liszt's _Die Legende von der heiligen Elisabeth_ oratorio.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Adding in Saariaho's recent work Circle Map.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mythes for violin and piano by Szymanowski


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Pintscher: Sonic Eclipse


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

"Et Lux" by Wolfgang Rihm
"Dark Matter" by Richard Barrett
"Last Autumn" by Michael Hersch


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

"Lament for Kosovo" by Betty Beath.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Schmidt: Symphony No. 2


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

How about a poll of the fourth symphonies? 
How about a poll of music written in a particular key? 
How about a poll of music written (pick a year before 1700)?

Sorry, I didn't pick one piece in particular.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ha! I started a thread on "Favorite fourths" elsewhere. Not here, where I'd be subject to ridicule and small children would throw sticks at me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ginastera-Cello Concerto No.2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh man, I have forgotten that those cello concertos existed! I haven't listened to them in ages! Include the 1st one in the sam poll as the 2nd!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Since I am a rebellious teen at his physical peak [Not really, I am obese but hey... you probably didn't know that.]:

1. Hosokawa's Horn Concerto
2. Galuppi's Harpsichord Concerti
3. Arnold's Sixth Symphony
4. von Sauer's Piano Concerto No. 1 
5. Czerny's Piano Sonata No. 6
6. Atterberg's Symphony No. 9
7. Hummel's Piano Septet in D minor, Op. 74
8. Brahms' transcriptions of his symphonies for piano, 4 hands [Does anyone even remember these?!]
9. Henze's Requiem
10. Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach's Concertos for Transverse Flute


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Ha! I started a thread on "Favorite fourths" elsewhere. Not here, where I'd be subject to ridicule and small children would throw sticks at me.


Hey, come on, don't be self self self.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Since I am a rebellious teen at his physical peak [Not really, I am obese but hey... you probably didn't know that.]:
> 
> 1. Hosokawa's Horn Concerto
> 2. Galuppi's Harpsichord Concerti
> ...


You can only recommend one at a time, man.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Noé, by Claude Arrieu.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Britten Violin Concerto


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For no other reason than "I can", here's a list of which of the requested pieces have got the most likes so far:

1. Debussy: Nocturnes for orchestra (60%)
2. Schoenberg: Suite for piano, op.25 (51.6%)
3. Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E flat, BWV 552, 'St Anne' (40%)
4. Schoenberg: String quartet no.1 in D minor, op.7 (40%)
5. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître (32.6%)
6. Szymanowski: Mythes, op.30 (30.6%)
7. Nørgård: Piano concerto 'In due tempi' (25.8%)
8. Moeran: Cello concerto (22.6%)
9. Rautavaara: Harp concerto (20%)
10. Hosokawa: Horn concerto, 'Moment of Blossoming' (19.4%)
11. Monteverdi: Madrigals, book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi) (19.4%)
12. Szymanowski: Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess, op.31 (17.1%)
13. Ginastera: Cello concerto no.2, op.50 (16.7%)
14. Henze: Tristan (14.3%)
15. Rihm: Et Lux (13.9%)
16. Chávez: Symphony no.2, 'Sinfonia India' (11.4%)
17. Pintscher: Sonic Eclipse (11.1%)
18. Saariaho: Circle Map (11.1%)
19. Schmidt: Symphony no.2 in E flat (11.1%)
20. Liszt: Die Legende von der heiligen Elisabeth (8.3%)
21. Dean: Electric Preludes (6.5%)
22. Kilar: Orawa (6.5%)
23. Ness: Fierce Kentucky Mothers of Doom (3.2%)
24. Beath: Lament for Kosovo (0%)

When I said in the OP I only wanted regular voters to participate in this thread, it was for selfish reasons of wanting a _quid pro quo_, but now I realise that if you're not a regular voter, you might not even think to vote for your own suggestion...


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Edmund Rubbra - Symphony No. 6


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

19.4%? Not bad. Not bad at all!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

What about some good Symphonic Poems? Mostly from Dvorak, Sibelius, Smetana and Russian composers...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax - November woods (speaking of beautiful symphonic poems).


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> 24. Beath: Lament for Kosovo (0%)


What's the matter with you people?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> What's the matter with you people?


Okay I will nominate Reich's Radio Rewrite then.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Autocrat said:


> What's the matter with you people?


Hey come on, _you_ haven't voted for it either! (poll here)


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Hey come on, _you_ haven't voted for it either! (poll here)


 I haven't heard it either.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Some Symphonic Poems and Overtures:

Dvorak - My Homeland
Dvorak - The Noon Witch
Wagner - Kaisersmarsch
Smetena - Hakon Jarl, Symphonic Poem Op. 16
Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
Sibelius - The Wood Nymph, Op.15
Sibelius - Finlandia Op.26
Sibelius - Night-ride and Sunrise
Schumann - Julius Caesar Op.128
R.V.Williams - Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus
R.V.Williams - Fantasia on a theme
Elgar - Cockaigne (in London town)
etc.


----------

